# désactiver le partage familial de iCloud ?



## alexlande (14 Mars 2021)

Bonjour est ce qu'on peut désactiver le partage familial de iCloud s'il vous plait ou c'est prit en charge obligatoirement avec iCloud ? Merci à vous


----------



## les_innommables66 (14 Mars 2021)

Bonjour,

Oui, c'est possible:






						Cesser d’utiliser le partage familial sur Mac
					

Sur votre Mac, en tant qu’organisateur d’une famille, vous pouvez arrêter le partage familial et supprimer le groupe de partage familial.



					support.apple.com
				




Cordialement
Nicolas


----------



## alexlande (15 Mars 2021)

les_innommables66 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Oui, c'est possible:
> 
> ...


Merci beaucoup comment faire parce que je l'ai inclus alors que je l'ai jamais demander ?


----------



## les_innommables66 (15 Mars 2021)

alexlande a dit:


> Merci beaucoup comment faire parce que je l'ai inclus alors que je l'ai jamais demander ?


Bonsoir,
Le "comment faire" est décrit dans le lien, reviens ici en cas de doute.
Sur le fait que tu ne l'as pas demandé, il n'y a pas grand chose à faire... Je fais l'hypothèse que le système te l'a proposé à un moment et que tu as cliqué sur accepter sans penser que c'était ça.

Cordialement,
Nicolas


----------



## alexlande (15 Mars 2021)

les_innommables66 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Le "comment faire" est décrit dans le lien, reviens ici en cas de doute.
> Sur le fait que tu ne l'as pas demandé, il n'y a pas grand chose à faire... Je fais l'hypothèse que le système te l'a proposé à un moment et que tu as cliqué sur accepter sans penser que c'était ça.
> 
> ...


Merci beaucoup , pour cette réponse


----------



## Sly54 (15 Mars 2021)

alexlande a dit:


> Merci beaucoup , pour cette réponse


Merci d'éviter les doublons : https://forums.macg.co/threads/le-dictaphone-du-imac.1355967/#post-14017587


----------



## radioman (15 Mars 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> Merci d'éviter les doublons : https://forums.macg.co/threads/le-dictaphone-du-imac.1355967/#post-14017587


le serveur s'est encore pris les pieds dans le tapis: ça pointe sur un autre fil sans rapport.


----------



## Sly54 (15 Mars 2021)

radioman a dit:


> le serveur s'est encore pris les pieds dans le tapis: ça pointe sur un autre fil sans rapport.


Non, il y a eu suppression, ou bien édition, d'un post.
Comme quoi, les doublons, c'est le bordUl !!


----------

